# Eclipse Plug-In Entwicklung



## Rainbow (10. Sep 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche ein vernünftiges Tutorial, wo beschrieben steht, wie ich Eclipse Plug-Ins entwickeln kann und wie ich noch mit der Eclipse RCP agieren kann.

Alles was ich finde beschränkt sich auf eine Beschreibung, wie ich ein einfaches "Hello World Plug-In" durch rumklicken erstellen kann...also mittels "New Plugin Project".
Aber wie ich etwas komplett eigenes erstelle und eine eigene Oberfläche machen kann usw und das dann als PlugIn habe finde ich irgendwie nirgends beschrieben...
wenn ich dann ein eigenes Projekt mit Oberfläche als PlugIn, mittels rechtsklick und dann auf PDE Tools erstelle...dann seh ich zwar das es dieses PlugIn gibt und es in der Liste installierter Plugins ist...aber wie arbeite ich dann damit, das weiß ich nicht, ich kann es ja nirgends starten etc....

gibt es eine Seite wo so etwas genau beschrieben ist?


----------



## Gonzo17 (10. Sep 2009)

Was genau willst du denn mit deinem Plug-In erstellen? Buttons in der Toolbar? Nen eigenen Editor? Nen eigenen View oder ne Perspective? Da hast du ja einige Möglichkeiten. Und im Prinzip läuft das schon so wie beim Hello-World-Plug-In, mit dem Unterschied, dass du es eben ein bisschen ausweitest.

Eclipse RCP - Tutorial (Eclipse 3.5)

Das Tutorial finde ich da ganz gut, da siehst du ein paar Sachen, nicht nur nen Button in der Toolbar.


----------



## Rainbow (10. Sep 2009)

ok danke..

ja für den anfang hab cih mir halt gedacht ein paar Buttons reinzubringen, halt ganz einfache grafische dinge


----------



## Gonzo17 (10. Sep 2009)

Wie du Menüeintrage machst wird da gut beschrieben, für Buttons in der Toolbar gehts ähnlich (weiss grad nicht, ob das da auch genau beschrieben wird, aber ich denke man kann es mit den Infos von dort herausfinden). Schau mal dort unter Commands, das hilft dir denke ich direkt weiter.


----------



## Rainbow (10. Sep 2009)

ja super, habs hinbekommen

aber noch passiert nichts wenn ich auf den button klicke...also ich habs wie im beispiel mit einem Exit Button versucht...werd ich mal schauen

danke


----------



## Gonzo17 (10. Sep 2009)

Hast du deinem Button/Menüeintrag auch ne Action zugewiesen? Wenn ja, dann einfach mal debuggen. Nen Breakpoint in die run()-Methode setzen und schaun, was passiert. Vielleicht haste einfach nur nen kleinen Fehler drin.


----------



## Rainbow (10. Sep 2009)

schon entdeckt...musste noch eine Methode implementieren


----------

